# us gov poverty level 2011



## gold leaf (Sep 22, 2010)

ok so this may be a strange post,but im clueless lol.
my wife sent me a text saying >> Look up us gov poverty level 2011 see what 63,000 with4 dependents needs to be over 125% please...

ok what is she talking about and how can i do this ?.
Very very sorry for this totally random and most likely senseless post.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Can you provide a little more information. Were you offered a position in the US offering $63K a year? If so, where will the job be located (city/state)?


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

The US Department of Health and Human Services posts annual guidelines that are used for determining eligibility for a variety of programs - these are commonly referred to as the US poverty levels, although in reality, the amounts listed are well below the income that would be needed to provide a decent standard of living in most of the country. 

For 2011, the figure is US$22,350 for a family of 4 living in the 48 contiguous states (ie, not Hawaii or Alaska, which are higher). See : Federal Register, Vol. 76, No. 13, January 20, 2011, pp. 3637-3638, or just do a simple google search for "US poverty levels 2011."

That puts US$63,000 well above 125% of the poverty level for 2011. 

I would guess that your wife was filling out a form for some program that asked for family income and wanted the amount expressed as being either more or less than 125% of the poverty level. As an example, a school might send a form regarding something like free student lunches or after-school programs.


----------



## gold leaf (Sep 22, 2010)

no i have not received a job offer,its because my wife is going to join my in the uk for 2 years so we can establish our relationship and move back to the U.S together.She asked for those U.S poverty guide thing because her brother and sister in law earn 63k per year and have 2 kids but have agreed to co-sponsor me.she wanted to know if the earned enough to be able to do this.see's there is a crazy amount of info i found on this using google..looks as though i should be fine as far as sponsors go.


----------

